# Purging Kontakt Samples.



## jononotbono (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

So I've recently hit the ceiling of my Max RAM in my PC Slave so I obviously Purged all Samples. When I look at the WINdows 10 Task Manger it still shows nearly all my RAM is used. I thought Purging Samples was designed to stop this? Sorry if there is something basic I have forgotten here but I would love to know why all my RAM is nearly used despite having every Library inside VEPro actually Purged.

Thanks for any advice 

Jono


----------



## lucor (Jul 25, 2016)

I was surprised the first time I saw this as well, but it seems to be normal. Kontakt instances on their own already take up a bit of RAM (I think it's around ~40mb per instance), and the loaded instruments also load other stuff into memory besides the samples themselves (I don't know what it is exactly, but my guess would be scripts and the likes).
So purging will potentially save you lots and lots of GB's of RAM, but not all of it unfortunately.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 25, 2016)

OK, that screen shot is how much RAM is still being used after all libraries have been purged. That's a lot. The PC Slave isn't connected to the internet and has very little else running in the background. It's a little disappointing if I'm not doing something wrong.


----------



## Lawson. (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you restarted your computer and loaded it up again? I've noticed that when purging samples in VEP my RAM still stays full, and I have to restart (or completely delete the instance) to notice a difference. I think it has to do with the way that Windows handles standby RAM.

Also, I've heard that it's way more resource-friendly to have as few VEP instances as possible and load as much as you can per-instance, instead of having a separate one for each instrument. I can't confirm this as I've always had it as minimal as possible, but that may be another thing affecting your RAM.


----------



## tack (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess it must be a quirk of VEP. I can confirm that at least with Reaper, purging samples in Kontakt shows an immediate reduction of the Reaper process in Task Manager. (Assuming of course I don't have another instance of that patch loaded in elsewhere, since Kontakt will share memory used for samples within the same process space.)


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 26, 2016)

My master computer only has 8gb of RAM in it (just about to order 64gb) so I don't use it for streaming samples (yet). I thought I'd try out loading 2-3 gb of Samples on the Mac and testing the purge feature out on it. The difference between the PC and the Mac is Night and Day. I'm going to try and use les VEPro Instances and see what the difference is.


----------



## sinkd (Jul 26, 2016)

Purging in VEPro on my slaves immediately releases the RAM. I may have had to save the MFrame and reload. I do the same thing with VIPro instruments: "Disable all cells"

Now if only PLAY had the same feature...

DS


----------



## tack (Jul 26, 2016)

On the PC, I would measure memory consumption by looking at the amount consumed by the process hosting Kontakt, in the Processes tab, not on the overall memory usage in the Performance tab. This would control for things like filesystem caches, which can generally be ignored when looking at memory use.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 21, 2016)

sinkd said:


> Purging in VEPro on my slaves immediately releases the RAM. I may have had to save the MFrame and reload. I do the same thing with VIPro instruments: "Disable all cells"
> 
> Now if only PLAY had the same feature...
> 
> DS



It does.

Menu > Advanced Instrument Properties > Sample Purge
From here you can purge all or individual instruments.


----------



## sinkd (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Jdiggity,

It's true that you can purge in Play, but it is a one time setting of the sample pool that does not adjust by loading samples as you add notes to your sequence. It would not do me any good to build a purged template with Play instruments. 

DS


----------



## emid (Aug 27, 2016)

tack said:


> I can confirm that at least with Reaper, purging samples in Kontakt shows an immediate reduction of the Reaper process in Task Manager.



Recently started using Reaper but never noticed any reduction in Task Manager despite purging in Kontakt. Any recommendation? Thank you.


----------



## tack (Aug 27, 2016)

emid said:


> Recently started using Reaper but never noticed any reduction in Task Manager despite purging in Kontakt. Any recommendation? Thank you.


Hm, not sure what to say. One thought comes to mind: do you have the patch loaded in multiple instances? Samples are shared across Kontakt instances in the same process space, so if you purge one, you won't see any change in memory usage.


----------



## emid (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you very much Tack for making the video. You are absolutely right. I have just tested one of my template and there is indeed a reduction in RAM usage after purging. I don't know why when last time I checked, it didn't show this. Many thanks again.


----------

